# What age can you give them a bath???



## lanceawesome (Apr 9, 2013)

As a new hedgehog owner...
Im wondering what age can my spike take a bath... ( hes turning 3 months tomorrow ) 
the breeder said I can give him a bath when he reaches 4-5 months
but i can see that tab( earthling 1984 ) gives his 9 week old hedgehogs a bath 


so can I give him a bath tomorrow?


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

You can bathe them whenever you want. Some people prefer to wait, others don't care. Houdini got his first bath at five and a half weeks old. The most important thing to do is make sure their face stays out of the water. Sometimes they try to ball up to prevent you from cleaning them, and they tend to get some water in their nose. Most of the time they sneeze it all out, but not always. I keep one finger under their chin at all times to make sure their face stays away from the water. We don't want pnemonia. 

I'd say if he's almost three months old and hasn't had a bath, keep the water level really low for the first few baths to help him get used to it. Once you've given him a couple baths, you can add more water.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't mean to be rude but even though I'm sure Earthling 1984 loves his hogs, he isn't (in my opinion only) the most informed hedgehog owner. He's the one who fills up his sink and lets his hogs "swim" around without the benefit of allowing their feet touch the bottom or having a towel under them. I've noticed other things too from his videos that I don't approve of ~ but again, this is just me talking.


----------



## lanceawesome (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks guys!!!


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I gave Sprinkles a bath when her was 6 weeks old. she got really bad poop boots and she had really dry skin from the wood shavings that the breeder had her on.


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

momIImany said:


> I don't mean to be rude but even though I'm sure Earthling 1984 loves his hogs, he isn't (in my opinion only) the most informed hedgehog owner. He's the one who fills up his sink and lets his hogs "swim" around without the benefit of allowing their feet touch the bottom or having a towel under them. I've noticed other things too from his videos that I don't approve of ~ but again, this is just me talking.


He uses unsafe wheels, handles his babies too young, feeds them raisins, and keeps male and female babies together too long. He's a doof.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

LOL, well said reedwoman814.


----------



## lanceawesome (Apr 9, 2013)

Okay lets get this clear... I think its not rude to say that he LOVES his hedgehogs but does not really care for them


----------



## bubu (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Lance, also living in Philippines here as well, and we bathed our fella as soon as we got him from the breeder @ around 5/6 weeks...he had mites so had no choice really. He was VERY poopy anyhow. 

At this stage he quite fancies the water though and seems to actually prefer a lil higher water level where he can touch the bottom but chooses not to - so he'll swim around as opposed to just sitting in the bottom of the sink.

Cant imagine waiting 3 months - he must be filthy LOL


----------



## Dachonky (Aug 10, 2021)

AlexONeil said:


> You can bathe them whenever you want. Some people prefer to wait, others don't care. Houdini got his first bath at five and a half weeks old. The most important thing to do is make sure their face stays out of the water. Sometimes they try to ball up to prevent you from cleaning them, and they tend to get some water in their nose. Most of the time they sneeze it all out, but not always. I keep one finger under their chin at all times to make sure their face stays away from the water. We don't want pnemonia.
> 
> I'd say if he's almost three months old and hasn't had a bath, keep the water level really low for the first few baths to help him get used to it. Once you've given him a couple baths, you can add more water.


I watched a video on YouTube and the woman was talking about how her hedgehog likes to stick ur head under water etc . How is it possible to get pneumonia and if they put there head under water does that mean you should dry there face ?


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

Dachonky said:


> I watched a video on YouTube and the woman was talking about how her hedgehog likes to stick ur head under water etc . How is it possible to get pneumonia and if they put there head under water does that mean you should dry there face ?


While this thread is from 2013, the answer is YES! dry their face and try to not let them get underwater. They may be having fun, or they may be panicking.


----------

